# Natural Anabolics (USN 17 Testo-Methox)



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I was looking on the USN website and saw they were advertising a product called USN 17 Testo-Methox which claims to be a testosterone amplifier and wil naturally mimic steriods.

Has anyone had any experience of this? I can't find any reviews of it anywhere. USN seem to be a reasonably good brand...

Also I was just reading this paper on Vitamin A and Body Building Vitamin [URL=A:The]A:The Forgotten Bodybuilding Nutrient[/URL] which says that "... with equivalent hard work and dedication, athletes and body builders may be able to achieve similar results from their training by taking high-vitamin cod liver oil and eating foods rich in vitamin A on a regular basis as others receive from the common practice of supplementing with testosterone precursors..."

Has anyone had any experience of using large quantities of vitamin A to boost testosterone levels?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lmao - someone (i think it may have been Nick500) - said something along the lines of "If your post has 0 replies and 16 views its either dumb or been asked soo many times before"

Guessing this falls into that category 

Guess the newbie fell flat at the first hurdle.

The USN guy is in my supp shop today so I might pop over and see what he has to say.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no natural test precurser that will mimic the results from steroids i would like to see proof of this supplement making you gain 20lbs in 6 weeks like you would with D/bol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

20Lbs in 6 weeks...???

Heck.

That would be nice but I dont like needles


----------



## rawresultsgym (Mar 13, 2007)

d/bol is tablet not pin, but dont get any ideas u need to train natural for along time yet


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was using a refrence from my own results as results do vary but like what as already been said you are no where near ready for gear yet


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Totally agree, and wasn't suggesting I touched any gear.

I'm waay too new to all this stuff - I still gotta get my routine sorted and my diet bang on.

If some test enhancers worked then I would be willing to give them a shot, but everything you guys do is a different league.

Pscarbs I read some of your posts before about your diet, the trip to the doctors etc etc you really deserve some credit for being able to stick to that.

I'm just here to learn from the people who know what they are taking about.

And with that, its time for a post tea shake ;-)


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Mate

Tribulus is a good natural product which may benefit you. But nothing gives gains like steroids. For tribulus check out Better Bodies UK - Fitness Clothes - Sports Supplements : Welcome to AABox.com's osCMax v2.0 - change this in /english/index.php.

R


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*groans* Hands up who should have just read the instructions...

The USN stuff contains Tribulus...

But they want you to take 3000mg per day.

Just googled and found similar stuff about 40% cheaper...

"The goal is to stimulate the body to increase its own Testosterone levels all the way up to what's considered high normal (+1000 ng/dl). "

So 3000mg Tribulus and a high dose of Vitamin A per day will give me a hand, but wont take me into area of roids...

Worth a punt for a month me thinks, but I *wont* be bothering with the USN stuff...

Cheers guys.


----------

